# The pit went to 1870s pontils where late throws



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

*We finished up the barrel tonight, it looked like it was gong to turn to 60s stuff but that thought went out the window, it was late pontil throws that we where finding,we hit rockclaybottom, and got 3 more aqua and teal beers & sodas five total, also another whole dark chocolate amber tea pot, all together we got three whole teapots! a chamber pot with a chip, all that stuff made it, but a rock tossed in the hole back then  busted a nice large size Pine Tree cordial, my buddy Paul glued it back, that's his bag he loves doing that chit, what made my day was that tobacco sheaf of wheat & the cathedral pepper sauce & the umbrella ink, it didn't go 60s but it was a great dig, this pit was in the same yard we dug those 34 cobalt beers & sodas from so we got a 1850s pit and a 70s from this yard there may be a 1900 even somewhere in there to, that's another day, check out the pix I didn't get a shot of every thing all together it started raining and I didn't feel like getting things in order, but I did take a lot of single shots.Rick*[/align] [/align]

*Tobacco amber sheaf of wheat flask.*


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 18, 2007)

Great Dig!! Cant wait for close-ups!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

*Cathedral pepper sauce.*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

All cleaned up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Sheaf of wheat & Seitz beer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

[] busted large size pine tar.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Whole tea pitcure just some age cracks, you dont find many of these babies whole.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

umbrella ink


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Another whole Pitcher! one small chip on spout


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Yet another whole one! dark chocolate amber tea pot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

4 dirty 2 clean


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

cleaned up sodas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

BOO hoo[] busted umbrella Ink


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

The End....there s more but im tired it 1:25 in the morn.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Chamber....I have to go.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 18, 2007)

if there werent broken ones  would we keep going? Great  finds !!! Thanks for  the photos! and the great story..ericjayy


----------



## logueb (Jun 18, 2007)

Great Dig Rick, It's good to know that there are still great finds still out there.  Nice pics of the dig. Good job.[][]


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 18, 2007)

Rick,

       Great finds,glad to see you hitting the good stuff again.That mocha pitcher is my favorite.Congratulations on another good dig.Doug


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats Rick! Great dig and finds![]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 18, 2007)

cool flask. 

 how deep is the hole and how long did it take to dig?

 Matt.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt is was 12 foot by 4, it took about 8  hours just the 2 of us, we filled it in to day mater of fact I just got home, its  like 95  out  there its  sick! Rick


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 18, 2007)

It's the same here *Rick* - real nasty hot and gonna get worse. 

 Thanks so much for sharing the great pics and story ...and so quickly. Very rewarding hole. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Meech I don't care about the work week being HOT, I just hope it gets cool to dig on the weekend, and its sapose to, 80 sat and cooler in the mornings ...." got to pay your dues if you wana find them blues (bottles that is) and you know it don't come easy" aint that a song??  [8D] Rick


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 18, 2007)

i do my diggin at night.

 How thick was the trash layer? I forgot to ask.

 Matt.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

*Yea we finished it up at last night, we do nights when we need to too, id say the trash was 3 foot mabey ,I found that flask in the wall on the way down, prob the dude filling it in tossed it, there where mabey 3 other broken flasks like that one, just not tobacco, we found another pit in that yard today it looks like a 1900 might go 1880s that's another day. Rick*


----------



## epgorge (Jun 18, 2007)

It don't come easy... (poetic license) Ringo Starr


----------



## capsoda (Jun 18, 2007)

Really great hole Rick. Very nice finds.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks cap.... the high only lasts so long [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2007)

If it came easy every one would be doing it, and my back wouldnt hurt.[8D]


----------



## justadddirt (Jun 18, 2007)

Rick you got a good pit this time. Love all the stuff you found. Sure like those tea pots. hard to find whole. Hope your next pit is as good.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats a nice flask Rick so how do you and your digging partner split your finds?

 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't get any better than that!!!


 The Pottery is Phenominal!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Chris...Well we don't do the flip method, its only the 2 of us and always has been, so what we do is, when we get a hole going, we take (even) turns digging it out, then when we hit glass, we do the one for you one for me method, we don't count slicks or commons, we keep digging it out taking turns slinging dirt, when some one finds a (good) bottle he's out, the other guy is in, it all ways works out with us, most people think this is  a weird strange way, what have you, but with us its you find it you keep it, things work out 100% of the time because we have an (understanding) since we work and dig together and knew each other for many years, this time I got the flask, he got most of the pottery, But that's cool, IM not a pottery guy, it all boils down to we both are happy in the end  one way or another, and we take the bottles home we dug with our own hands, I can see if there is always 4 or 5 people that wouldn't work,people say (oh thats not right) it is with us, the old saying goes if it aint broke(DONT FIX IT)  ,it all ways seems to even out some how IN THE END, Let the comments roll hahah . Rick

 Oh I for got to mention if one of us dug a rare bottle worth big $$$$  we will sell & split.    (if) lol


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2007)

That is why I always dig with my wife. Everything she digs is hers and everything I dig is hers too.[sm=lol.gif]

 What I dig up is mine and if someone wants it we can trade but to the tune of a George Thorogood great, "I dig alone".[] 

 My friends and I do ok and all funnin aside, If it aint one I am looking for I am likely to give it to a digger who wants it and my friends are pretty much the same.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2007)

Hahahaha  Cap I would be afraid to dig with my wife,it would be just to easy deep hole, lots of fill [8D]  J/k  ha!


----------



## LC (Jun 19, 2007)

Couldn't dig with my Wife either. I have been collecting for a good thirty years, and she has been trying to have me committed ever since I started. She cares nothing about bottles whatsoever, she does like her pottery though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2007)

Hahahah LC  its ok thay are the one that need be commited  lol I took my wife fishing (ONCE)  on our honey moon up in Ny state, on the lovely Black River for catfish yet!  man I was good back then could of made her do any thing, and I choose to take her fishing [8D]


----------



## kastoo (Jun 19, 2007)

What a killer dig!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Kastoo I hope to the bottlegod more good ones are on the way,I miss being in a hole already hahah [8D] Rick


----------



## LC (Jun 19, 2007)

What more could a Woman ask for Rick !! Took mine fishing over the weekend once, first night came one of the worst storms with lightning I had seen in years. Of course I had no idea there was a storm at all till she woke me up saying she wanted to go home. I have to admit, it was a bad storm. By the time we got out of the camper and into the car, we were both soaked to the bone. Ten minute drive to the house from the lake, of course it quit raining even before we got home. She does not like my bottles, and I do not have to worry about her ever going fishing with me again........
    She was with me once when I ran into one of those cobalt Casper's Whiskeys I bought. I gave two hundred bucks for it, and she felt that the price I gave for it was totally ridiculous. Then of course, I had to remind her that I had always thought it was quite ridiculous to give a couple hundred bucks for a blasted piece of pottery as well, pretty much ended that subject. She is truly a great Lady, I would not trade her for a million bottles. And besides, anyone who can put up with me for 39 years can't be all that bad........ And as for the picture below, that is only about the half of it...[/align]

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hahaha now I don't feel alone, but your right  my wife is a good women to and  I wouldn't sell her for a million bottles either.......mabey just 2 real $$$$ GOOD $$$$  ones Bhahahahah!!! J/K  Rick*

*Whos potery is that? your wifes?*


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 20, 2007)

That is some nice pottery. It looks like Roseville! 

 Nice dig to, it's definitely not often you find whole pitchers like that! 

                                                                    Willy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Willy, Im not a potery person,what is  Roseville?


----------



## Digger George (Jun 21, 2007)

Roseville is rediculously high priced pottery that isn't that nice looking but tons of people love it. It was made mostly during the 1920s and 30s. If you find a rare piece you could be rich. I like the bottles you've dug better. The teapots are nice too.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

For the most part You pretty well hit the nail on the head Digger, There are quite a few of the early pieces that are indeed beautiful though. I use to have about fifteen pieces of it, but have sold it all off except for I believe one or two pieces. Had eight or ten pieces of the Rookwood, but only have one piece of that left, early piece, late 1800s. I have a Weller Popeye Dog and a Weller basket, truthfully I think the Weller is also quite unattractive except for some of the early pieces. For some reason, the Roseville Pottery is one of the most popular potteries out there, of course the Rookwood pottery I believe takes precedence over the Roseville and all others. Buyer beware concerning the Roseville, the original molds have been obtained by someone, and regretfully the market place is flooded with their reproduced garbage. Many of People have been taken quite badly with buying it. For that matter buyer beware on pretty much all potteries today, it seems there are now pieces being duplicated in all names, being someone keeps coming into possession of the original molds. Makes me sick every time I see a repop piece of pottery. I am sure that there are some of the Hull pieces being reproduced for sure, and who ever is doing it, have the colors of those patterns pretty much on the money, making it even harder to recognize. If anyone wants to collect pottery, get books on what you want to collect, and learn about it before you jump out there into buying it.
    My Misses likes the Hull Pottery, that is what you see in the china cabinet, we have probably have again that much more of it. I like it myself as well, the colors are mostly soft as well as attractive. And I am with you George, I like the bottles better too !! I have posted a few pieces of the Roseville, Weller, and Rookwood below.[/align]


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Roseville Basket, regretfully damaged.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Roseville vase , Water Lilly pattern


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Weller Popeye Dog, I love this piece, one of the ugliest dog I have ever saw! I had one of these in black and red, sold it, would love to have it back.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Weller Basket. Nothing pretty at all about this piece of pottery.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Rookwood Egg as I call it. I have yet to find a price quote on this piece, found it up front in a Rookwood price guide book with the story of what it was and that it had an experimental glaze on it, but it gave no price. Didn't show it at all in the pricing section of the book. Anyone have any info on the value of this item ??


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 21, 2007)

Oops! Bad delivery, my mind goes faster than my fingers.
 I was wondering if the pottery in the picture LC posted at the end of page 2 was all Roseville. My wife loves that stuff, and I agree the best definition is "odd and over priced pottery."  
 But the Weller Popeye Dog is pretty cool, I like weird stuff like that.

                                                                                                       Willy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2007)

*Wow that dog looks like half cat!!  bhahaha! now I know what I need to know about (Roseville) and yea I love  my bottles more to, not really a pottery person, but it is cool to dig it from an old pit, still get the rush but  not like a good old bottle, thanks for the Roseville 101. Rick*


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello muddyfingers, not sure what you mean as to page two, but the first and second pictures that are shown are both Roseville - Third and forth picture are both Weller - and the last picture is Rookwood pottery.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

The Popeye Dogs are a hard fine Rick, if you ever see one without damage do not be afraid to give a hundred or so for it, you can get three hundred plus easy out of them. Just make sure there are no cracks or any other damage, they have to be free of any damage at all. I sold the other I had for $325.00 about six years ago. Again, wish I had it back, liked the colors on it much better.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2007)

We hardly ever find whole stuff like we did in this last pit,its the luck of the fall I guess, now  if I see some huge eyes lookin at me through the fill, I know what it is[8D]


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 21, 2007)

I doubt that any original pottery molds are still around. They would have been made out of plaster, so it would be really easy to make a new mold.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2007)

If some one found a mold, that prob would be worth more then the pottery  []


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 23, 2007)

LC sorry agan for the confusion but this is the picture I was wondering about....






                                                 Willy


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2007)

No big deal muddyfingers, the pottery in the china cabinet is all Hull Art Pottery of various patterns.


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't ever tell the difference, like I tell my wife not enough glass there for me. 
 It's nice though!
                                                     Willy


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Rick, Great dig, man. I'll be back in the pits tomorrow morning, just got home from 10 days in Florida. Got your e-mail, I'll be in touch. ~Jim


----------



## kastoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Where was the pine tar busted?  did you keep it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Kastoo....it was busted on the shoulder, looked like a rock hit it from back then, yea we kept it, we glue what we can back together, my buddy is into that more, we got a bunch of stuff we put back together, with what we had, on the table now is a dark teal summer tree winter tree op, a sapphire blue George Washington OP, a Jennylind calabash and a Washington Taylor why do you do the jig saw thing to? That's what I call my buddy JIGSAW  haha, I will take a pic of some of the stuff we did. Rick


----------



## LC (Jun 24, 2007)

I understand, I feel the same way. I do like the Hull though, the colors are pretty and soft to the ey to look at.


----------



## teendigger16 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome find... I haven't been diggin in a few months and i Miss it dearly.. my dad has a motorcycle now so he hasnt went since he started ridin...  those digs come few and far between... keep it up!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks. I think I would rather be Digging instead of ridding a cycle, them thing are dangerous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a dirt bike I know , in the town we are digging them pits are not few and far between, the thing that is few and far between is letting people dig up there yard haha , because trust me the ground is loaded with 50s 60s 70s pits we did dig a few in that town, and are working on more permissions, just got 2 more last week, we are doing a test hole this week end, check my link out pits& dumps I just put some more of our digs togather.ok take it easy Rick
 Ps If  I dont dig I start shakeing.


----------

